# The New World Translation is a Perversion of God's Holy World



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

*Problems With the New World Translation*
_The New World Translation_ (NWT) of the Scriptures is a product of the Watchtower Bible and Tract Society, the publishing arm of the Jehovah’s Witnesses. The New Testament portion of this translation appeared in 1950. The Old Testament was completed by 1960. A revised version of it came out in 1961.

*The NWT is a dangerous translation.* It is not recommended as a study Bible. *It was done by a sect that has mistranslated the Scriptures in order to insert their false doctrines into the Word of God (Revelation 22:18-19). It is dangerous because all its translators came from the same religious background. *Therefore, there was not the safeguard that comes from checking one another when translators are from different churches.

*The Watchtower Society will not reveal the names of the translators.* *If they are recognized scholars who are qualified to make a translation, why will they not reveal their names? Is it because they are not qualified scholars in the original languages of the Bible?*

There are many wrong translations in the NWT. Perhaps the worst one is their mistranslation of John 1:1. In the American Standard Version (as in all standard versions), the passage says: “_In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God._” This verse clearly teaches that before He was born into this world, Jesus existed as “the Word.” He is One of the Godhead along with the Father and the Holy Spirit (Matthew 3:16-17; 28:19; Acts 17:29; 2 Corinthians 13:14). As the Word, He was present at creation and brought all things into being (Colossians 1:15-17). The Jehovah’s Witnesses deny that Jesus was the Creator of all things. They teach He was simply a created being. Therefore, they wrongly translate John 1:1 in order to rob Jesus of His place with the Father and the Spirit in the Godhead.

The NWT mistranslates John 1:1 as, “In [the] beginning the Word was, and the Word was with God, and the Word was a god.” From this it appears the Jehovah’s Witnesses believe in two Gods—a big God and a little god. The Bible teaches there is only one God (James 2:19). The ignorance of the translators of the NWT is shown by their claim that, since there is no definite article in Greek before God, the translation should be “a god.”

However, according to a standard grammar of the Greek language, this is wrong: “Certain nouns, referring to persons or things which instead of being only one of a class are quite unique, are treated as proper nouns, the article being either inserted or omitted. So _θεός_ or _ὁ θεός_, God; _πνεῦμα_ or _τὸ πνεῦμα_, the Spirit; _κόσμος_ or _ὁ κόσμος_, the world; _νόμος_ or _ὁ νόμος_, the law” (J. Gresham Machen, _New Testament Greek for Beginners_, p. 141).

The NWT also adds the word “other” four times to Colossians 1:15-17. This implies that Jesus was first created and then He created other things. There is no word in the Greek text for “other.” The NWT translators added it in order to put their false doctrine into the text. It is a serious thing to add to the Word of God (Revelation 22:18-19).

There are many, many other errors in The NWT, and it is one of the poorest translations of the Scriptures in English today. It is dangerous! If one follows its false teaching, he will lose his soul (which Jehovah’s Witnesses deny one has) and spend eternity in Hell (which Jehovah’s Witnesses also deny).

_T*he New World Translation*_* cannot be recommended as a good translation. One should not use it as his study Bible, because it is a perversion of God’s word!*

_The New World Translation_, Copyright © 1961, 1981, 1984 Watch Tower Bible and Tract Society of Pennsylvania.


----------



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking at many of their failed predictions, it confirms their NWT bible is twisted.


----------



## Shineykul1 (6 mo ago)

Undeniably, there are many incorrect Bible translations.Translators make so many mistakes, following the teaching of their denominations. For example, during one of the First Church Love Worships, we were told such an interesting story that in ancient Hebrew, faith (amen) is a concept that means will, and this changes a lot if you think deeply. This means I put a glass on the table, and no matter what you think, no matter how you want it to be, this glass is here and it will be so. Faith is a strong-willed assertion that the world and the laws in it are exactly like this, and a person makes a bet with his whole life affirming this.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shineykul1 said:


> As a Christian, I will tell you that even in the Bible there are many incorrect translations that radically change the meaning.


Actually the translations meaning are the same. You or I can use the google Greek and Hebrew apps and see clearly that most translations are correct. I've done it many times and it clearly shows the foundational meanings to be the sample. The author of this thread is showing how the NWT that the Jehovah Witnesses is a truly corrupt one. Look at the Greek and Hebrew app and put their scriptures in like John 1:1 and you will clearly see how they changed it. 99% of biblical scholars do not consider the NWT as a correct translations.


----------

